# Free MP3's



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone recommend a good site for downloading MP3's for free?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

www.trygoogleyouthievingbugger.com


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

sanchez said:


> www.trygoogleyouthievingbugger.com


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

click


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

sanchez said:


> www.trygoogleyouthievingbugger.com


LMAO

Don't know what you mean by that:lol:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Anyone recommend a good site for downloading MP3's for free?


mp3skull.com


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Depends what you're after!
I frequent and pay £10 regularly to Crystal Clouds which offer amazing Trance sets, the DJ's no-one will probably have heard of, but regularly produce better sets than most 'main stream' dj's out there!
If I were to name a few it will be Rob Evans, Ferry Tayle, Kris O'Neil and Kaneda that you need to look at 

Melodic Trance FTW  Peace!


----------

